

The Start-Up Chile Application Process– in Numbers - jot
http://www.startupchile.org/the-start-up-chile-application-process%E2%80%93-in-numbers/

======
jot
Would be interesting to hear how YC's application filtering process compares.

Given how detailed Start-Up Chile's application form is I'm surprised more
were not deemed to be incomplete. I understand that YC often send applicants
questions if the team / idea look strong but a detail is missing / unclear
from the form.

